# ISO Live aboard Sailboat HI



## freshsea (Jul 18, 2016)

Aloha!
Looking to rent/buy running live aboard sailboat on Oahu. Please contact me.
Mahalo!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

freshsea,

You don't have enough posts to receive messages from the site. You'll need to post an email and/or other contact information.

You might do better checking your local Craigslist or other classified resources. Renting sailboats for long-term live aboard situations is not common.


----------



## freshsea (Jul 18, 2016)

Looking to buy live aboard sailboat, not just rent


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Find a slip that will allow live aboard first. Boats are easy to find, but Live aboard slips in HI are not common and often a very long waiting list. You might want to get your post count up in the song thread so you can get the requisite 15 posts to be able to receive private messages. Craig's list is a good source depending on your budget, that is where I found my boat.


----------



## freshsea (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank u...just figuring out how to use site. It's running slow. Don't know how to get my posts up, what does that mean & how? TY!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

You need at least 15 posts to be able to use the private message system, in order to make sure your not a spambot. You can post some of your favorite sailing songs in this thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30244

By the way what kind of liveaboard are you looking for and what is budget so folks might be able to make suggestions. How much sailing experience do you have? Do you have a slip lined up? Many marinas don't allow live aboard, especially in Hawaii, as I have looked into it, as I have family on Maui. On Maui I was told there was a 7 to 10 year wait at one marina, and they did not allow live aboard. There's a few topics about that in the liveaboard forum.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh an ad blocker will help with the speed issues.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Do you plan on sailing the boat or are you just looking for a boat to live on? If the latter, you'll find that a power boat has more room. Possibly a trawler. If you have no intention of sailing, there's really no reason to have a boat with standing rigging. If you do plan on sailing, do you know how to sail? That might factor into your decision as well since you'll probably want to add in a boat that sails reasonably well.


----------

